# California Trimmer restore #2 - finished!



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Here are the photos of my two cal trimmers. The one on the left is the one I've had for 20 years, the one on the right is the one I bought last year and restored. Now it's time to fix up my original one. The governor on the Honda quit working... trying to decide if I'm brave enough to tear it apart and replace it or if I just want to buy an entire harbor freight replacement. Anyway, I tore everything apart today and I plan on stripping the paint and going with a new color... maybe metallic blue? I'll keep updating with progress.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool project. This is one of the things I love most about the Trimmers, their simplicity. They work well, and do so for years and years if you treat them right! Nice work.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Decided to tear in to the motor after all. I think I'd rather keep it since it is original to this mower. Found out why it revs uncontrollably and why I couldn't adjust the governor. The governor arm was bent and could not reach where it needed to. I have no idea how that could even happen. I ordered one and it's on the way....


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got the paint stripped off all the parts... ready for paint.

Tested my first painted piece... 
Might be the brightest California trimmer I've seen.

Ordered some parts from @SGrabs33 at Triangle Reel Mowers. GREAT PRICES and AWESOME SERVICE!!
As soon as they come in I'll get everything pieced back together and update photos.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Love that color!

Thanks for the compliment. Happy to help out a fellow forum member. Looking forward to seeing it all back together!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That's an awesome blue. It's going to pop
For sure


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

I got everything put back together. Just need to replace the governor gear inside the motor and bolt it back together. I plan I'm doing that tomorrow and then putting the Honda back on.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesomeness...love the color!! &#129304;&#127996;&#129304;&#127996;


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks so nice @LBK_419! Wish I could find an old one to do that to.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@LBK_419 man that looks great. Im tempted to semi restore one myself. Im down the road from you and there are several trimmers for sale locally on FB.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Slim 1938 said:


> @LBK_419 man that looks great. Im tempted to semi restore one myself. Im down the road from you and there are several trimmers for sale locally on FB.


@Slim 1938 
Thank you!
There are a ton of them for sale right now. If you decide to do one, let me know if you need any help. I'd be glad to assist.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Finally done! I added stickers to each one thanks to @SGrabs33 
Now I just need to order a grooved roller from @Reelrollers (after my checking account catches back up). I plan on using it to scalp my front yard today.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@LBK_419 thanks for offer. I may have to take you up on it one of these days. Man it came out really nice. Great job.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great @LBK_419. happy to help!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

LBK_419 said:


> Finally done! I added stickers to each one thanks to @SGrabs33
> Now I just need to order a grooved roller from @Reelrollers (after my checking account catches back up). I plan on using it to scalp my front yard today.


Shoot us an email, let us get the RAL number and we'll custom powder coat the roller assembly to match.

Cool mower


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That is dang cool. Cool project and I as well love the color.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally done! I added stickers to each one thanks to @SGrabs33
> ...


Awesome I'll PM you


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> That is dang cool. Cool project and I as well love the color.


Thanks! I just need to build myself a shed in which to park it... Wonder where I could get directions on how to build one....


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

DO NOT LOOK TO ME unless you want to spend a lot on it


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

LBK_419 said:


> Finally done! I added stickers to each one thanks to @SGrabs33
> Now I just need to order a grooved roller from @Reelrollers (after my checking account catches back up). I plan on using it to scalp my front yard today.


The restoration turned out pretty dang awesome! I wish I was savvy enough to find a used one to restore. That's inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Nice work, love to see machines being restored.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice Houston Oilers colors...


----------

